# food graveyard pics 1



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

my meathead









my pasta puker









setting for my food graveyard







,








,


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great display there Lilly! I love the pasta puker! I'm gonna have to remember that one!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Me too! This is a cool idea. It would fit with my planned Vampire theme, too.


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Fun idea - looks great


----------



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

Hmm...I believe that the "pasta puker" could very well have a nose-based counterpart...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Lord..
Great idea ,now that would be gross haha


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

maybe some dressing coming out the nose!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

guacamole


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

EWWW sickie.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

wow Lilly that is a great set up, I love the pasta puker to! and the coffins for utencils! great idea


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Pasta Puker is my favorite. It sounds like it should be sold on an infomercial.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*How to Pasta Puker*

heres a how to on this guy if anyone interested with recipe
Items needed
1 plastic skull about 12 inches size wise
1 large bowl- clear if possible so you can see the pasta
1 object to set skull on high enough so flap of skull can set in bowl
fabric to cover box or brick 
small amount of foil
glue gun 
glue stick
razor
wood burning tool
Find a nice sized plastic skeleton head that you can use for food.
This one is about 12 inches long and a flat bottom








Cut around the u shaped bottom of the jaw only , i used my wood burner to melt it.
Using a very sharp razor to cut thru the rest of the area..be very careful doing this. 
Then melted a line *underside* of mouth area so you could pull down the flap. Be careful you don't break it off,
so do this while it is still warm from making the line. see pic








Lay a bead of hot glue over the edges and line you cut.
I also did around the whole bottom inside and out with glue

Find something you can set the flat area of your skull on,
Use a large brick or heavy box covered with fabric I was using for my Food graveyard.
Set the large bowl up against the covered brick.
Then set your skull on that with flap from mouth falling into bowl.
line bottom and just over ridge of flap with foil to cover glue.
Fill your Pasta Puker and where the opening is at the mouth it should fall thru to the bowl
like he is puking. You may have to give it a small push .
You can use the Pizza Pasta recipe below or you can use your favorite!
3 cups penne pasta, or pasta of choice cooked, drained and cooled (1 box)
3 medium tomatoes, chopped 
1/2 package Pepperoni slices cut in 4's 
2 large handfuls Mozzarella Cheese shredded 
you can mix shredded mozzarella and cheddar
1/8 cup pizza seasoning- garlic, oregano, thyme, basil, salt, pepper and 
>red pepper flakes < optional -mix together add sprinkle over all
1/2 cup KRAFT 100% Grated Parmesan Cheese 
1/2 bottle KRAFT Roasted Red Pepper Italian with Parmesan Dressing 
1 small can black olives sliced- optional
1 medium onion-- optional
Double recipe for larger amount.
TOSS all ingredients
COVER and refrigerate at least 1 hour to blend flavors. 
I usually make this the night before so right before serving
I add the cheese and then add more of the Roasted red pepper dressing 
because it soaks into the pasta overnight and the cheese may get mushy.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

I love the Pasta Puker!!!

Another version of this could be to use a pumpkin JOL with the salad on the cleaned out insides and erupting into the bowl. I have a hominy salad that is great for something like this.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

PD..thanks..hey go to top post in favorite halloween recipes post your recipe for the Hominy salad
Sound slike a good idea for the pumkin puker


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Very cool ideas, thanks for sharing!!


----------

